# Matryoshka Caps



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

I am just going to leave this here. Discuss:


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

L:MAO


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Kinda disappointing. First, that it's a fake. Second that it isn't evena replacement of the same value or voltage rating. Running those caps at a safe voltage for the value stated on the outside could conceivably exceed the safe rating for the inside, and capacitor go poof.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Anyone need a quality hard drive?


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Sometimes I miss the pissed icon from FB ...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Still, it's kinda funny.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

The small cap in the big can is not even all that uncommon. Some people have to get the look.
The problem is when they use lower voltage like in the first post. It won't do what it's supposed to.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

jb welder said:


> The small cap in the big can is not even all that uncommon. Some people have to get the look.
> The problem is when they use lower voltage like in the first post. *It won't do what it's supposed to.*


Well, it might - for a while. Like till just after the warranty has expired?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> till just after the warranty has expired?


Someone I used to work with liked to tell our repair customers '30 days or 30 feet'.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

LexxM3 said:


> I am just going to leave this here. Discuss:


That's a potential safety hazard. If they're doing the same thing with high voltage applications someone could get killed. Imagine a 35V cap being disguised as a 450V cap.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> That's a potential safety hazard. If they're doing the same thing with high voltage applications someone could get killed. Imagine a 35V cap being disguised as a 450V cap.


I don't know if someone could potentially get killed (I've blown up my fair share of electrolytics), but it would most likely 'let the smoke out'. The good news? The smoke would be contained by the second can.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> I don't know if someone could potentially get killed (I've blown up my fair share of electrolytics), but it would most likely 'let the smoke out'. The good news? The smoke would be contained by the second can.


I don't know what the odds would be, but it's not impossible that it could fail and short the high voltage to the chassis. Couple that with poor grounding, or a tech doing live testing of the open chassis...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> I don't know what the odds would be, but it's not impossible that it could fail and short the high voltage to the chassis. Couple that with poor grounding, or a tech doing live testing of the open chassis...


I've never seen an electrolytic fail and short out. The open up - in catastrophic ways. Not to say it can't happen, but IME it would be very exceptional and not at all common.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> I've never seen an electrolytic fail and short out. The open up - in catastrophic ways. Not to say it can't happen, but IME it would be very exceptional and not at all common.


Nor have I, but I would think extreme voltage overloading would be a good way to try and make it happen!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

jb welder said:


> The small cap in the big can is not even all that uncommon. Some people have to get the look.


Further on that, here is the example, sprague atoms that are made to look bigger like the classic type but you pay a lot extra for the 'mojo'. These are proper caps inside, like the gibson example posted by greco. 
If you get the modern version (smaller) you can save quite a bit for the same value cap. Go to radial style leads and you can really save a lot.


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm with JB on this one. There is a lot of marketing with caps and more expensive doesn't always mean better.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)




----------

